# What continent do you live on?



## Zhanchi1 (Feb 24, 2012)

I just want to see what the majority is. Just for fun


----------



## KJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Poll? Could you do a poll? But anyway, I'm in Venus.*Trollface*(actually, North america)


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 24, 2012)

Europe (Sweden)


----------



## Sillas (Feb 24, 2012)

South America - Brazil o/


----------



## emolover (Feb 24, 2012)

'Merica!


----------



## conn9 (Feb 24, 2012)

Europe, but I lived in America for 4 years


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 24, 2012)

South America right now. been here for a year. 
Been in North American for 16 years.


----------



## Zhanchi1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Is feliks the guy who voted for oceania


----------



## aronpm (Feb 24, 2012)

Zhanchi1 said:


> Is feliks the guy who voted for oceania


No, that was me. It's 3:30am here (4am for Feliks) and he has a competition today. You can see who voted here.


----------



## onlyleftname (Feb 24, 2012)

Lexington, MA, 02420, USA, North America


----------



## Sarahjdes (Feb 24, 2012)

North America, Canada!


----------



## cityzach (Feb 24, 2012)

New York, North America


----------



## Specs112 (Feb 24, 2012)

I accidentally clicked on Australia because I thought it said Antarctica, disregard my vote.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Feb 24, 2012)

Europe here. Cookie to the first one who guesses the correct country


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 24, 2012)

didn't vote b/c i permanently live in korea, but i'm in the US for a year...


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Feb 25, 2012)

asian. from The Philippines.


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

Europe,Croatia.Not manny cubers from Croatia on this forum,sadly.But there are a few.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 25, 2012)

New Zealand Oceania


----------



## pady (Feb 25, 2012)

Germany, Europe


----------



## Iggy (Feb 25, 2012)

Asia (Malaysia to be exact).


----------



## Zhanchi1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Makes me feel sad that only one of the 142 people live in africa


----------



## Meshack (Feb 26, 2012)

Zhanchi1 said:


> Makes me feel sad that only one of the 142 people live in africa


Makes me sad too that I'm the only one. I've been trying to increase our numbers but guys get stuck at the last layer. They find a hard time getting the algorithms. I'm sure our numbers will increase soon.


----------



## Zhanchi1 (Mar 2, 2012)

im north america


----------



## SpeedPube (Mar 9, 2012)

Europe


----------



## jla (Mar 9, 2012)

3rd Swede and I'm proud of it


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 9, 2012)

Syracuse NY


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Mar 9, 2012)

Raleigh, North Carolina USA


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 9, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> Raleigh, North Carolina USA


 
California USA


----------



## Nestor (Mar 9, 2012)

Dominican Republic, North America


----------



## ernie722 (Mar 9, 2012)

virginia us america


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Mar 9, 2012)

In North America, but am African (I also spent most of my life in Africa).



Meshack said:


> Makes me sad too that I'm the only one. I've been trying to increase our numbers but guys get stuck at the last layer. They find a hard time getting the algorithms. I'm sure our numbers will increase soon.


 
Maybe when/if I go for a visit again, I'll teach all my old friends. 
(Although, I'm from South Africa, not Kenya)


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm Asian and I know it~


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Mar 12, 2012)

Asia, Iran.


----------



## tnk351 (May 10, 2018)

Bump
I live in marie byrd land, antarctica. Its not on this list


----------



## Kumato (May 15, 2018)

UAE, but I was born in Europe


----------

